# Holsters



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

*What kind of holster do you think is best?*​
Shoulder337.50%Ankle00.00%Belt Slide450.00%Inside Pant holster/Inside waistband00.00%Pocket Holster00.00%Other (tell what kind)112.50%


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

What kind of holster do you prefer?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I like this topic. When I deer hunt where I go, I always carry a pistol. In the summers when I make new trails to duck blinds and deer setups before the seasons, I always carry. Hip is my favorite, just because it's not the most noticable when I'm out hunting, especially on public land. I then normally carry a double magazine pouch on the opposite hip. This year though for public land, I'm planning on buying a thigh rig. Because when on the four wheeler, the grip of my 1911 likes to jab into my ribs when I lean down. There is no such thing as fast draw from a hip holster under a parka. The thigh rig will go wherever my leg goes, and will have fast access.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I like belt slide in the FBI cant its what works fastest for me. But as mentioned a long coat like my polaris one i can't get to it fast so that would be the only drawback i would think. But eventually i would like to try a shoulder rig when i wear my jacket.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think I have a favorite. I have about six handguns, with two or three holsters for my hunting handguns. For concealed I have about five or six holsters for a Sigma 380, Kimber 1911 and a S&W 66 with 2 1/2 inch barrel. Time of year, and how you dress dictate which is best on any particular day.

The Sigma is most often in a Kramer Covert undershirt, the Kimber in an inside the pants with a leather vest to hide the grip, and the S&W is most confortable in a shoulder holster. I don't like my ankle holsters. When hunting in the mountains my 44 rides in a hip holster.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea i figured ankle holsters wouldnt be to fast to get a pistol out.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Depends on your needs.

For duty I like a thumb break strong side straight drop holster. I lead a High Risk Entry Team, and for tactical use we go with Safriland's thigh carry Tac Holster with the button activated hood. For off duty/concealed carry, I use a strong side belt slide worn just behind the hip.

For hunting & horseback, I carry my Taurus 6.5" 44 mag in a cross draw belt holster I had made up by Nevada Gun Leather. This holster is very similar to a Bianchi Cyclone, which I consider one of the the best hunting holsters for large frame handguns except the new huge S&W's. Those monsters almost have to be carried in a shoulder holster due to their size & weight.

For hunting in snow or rain (*and *if I'm only going to be out for a couple hours), I sometimes carry the above 44 mag under my coat in a now discontinued Safariland Model 101 vertical shoulder holster.

I can tell you from extensive experience that the most uncomfortable holsters for extended carry of any type of handgun are ankle holsters and shoulder holsters. I'm not as big fan of shoulder holsters in general, for a variety of reasons...


----------

